# Grandmas Balm of Gilead



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

This is a recipe from my grandma that I have treasured ( because it's from her, not that I make it) I just ran across it again and thought I'd post it.
I will type it out as she wrote it.

Equal parts of mutton tallow, resin and beeswax ( a piece about the size of a walnut of each). Melt in skillet over slow fire, when well blended put in 1/2 Cup of balm gilead ( cottonwood buds). Simmer gently until strength comes out of buds, put in jars.

All I know is I have a tin with a rich colored salve in it that she put in a bag with the recipe. Don't know what that means about simmering until strength comes out, but someone might., Grandma was about 1/2 Sioux, maybe her mom made this, don't know. Her name was very beautiful, Fern Valley Hill. 
Anyway I'll continue to treasure the paper and hope someone finds this interesting.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Nelda, this is awesome. I love stuff like this. All my old folks are gone, and I never really learned much from them before they left. I wasn't interested until they were almost gone, so now I learn all I can from other people's old folks.

What would the resin be? I assume it's something she could have gathered or harvested locally?

This is a treasure, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> Nelda, this is awesome. I love stuff like this. All my old folks are gone, and I never really learned much from them before they left. I wasn't interested until they were almost gone, so now I learn all I can from other people's old folks.
> 
> What would the resin be? I assume it's something she could have gathered or harvested locally?
> 
> This is a treasure, and thanks for sharing.


I believe that resin is commonly known as rosin pronounced rawzin in the South. Google rosin, you will find it is inexpensive. My grandfather used a rosin string as a boy to play tricks on people. Years ago, I used powdered rosin on my hands and the soles of my tennis shoes to help my grip while playing basketball.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> Nelda, this is awesome. I love stuff like this. All my old folks are gone, and I never really learned much from them before they left. I wasn't interested until they were almost gone, so now I learn all I can from other people's old folks.
> 
> What would the resin be? I assume it's something she could have gathered or harvested locally?
> 
> This is a treasure, and thanks for sharing.


I went back to the paper and see that mutton tallow resin and beeswax. There was not a coma between....grandma could barely write so I'm not real sure. sorry...
I also know that where I live you can buy resin at the feed store, don't know if that is what Gram meant or not. I probably shouldn't have shared this without more knowledge of it.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

http://freedomofthehills-montanisemperliberi.blogspot.com/2010/03/balm-of-gilead-salve.html

wow, this is too cool, I went looking for the recipe online and found this christian site that makes it! I don't have a clue if this link shows up or not cuz I've never done that before, but the name of the site is : freedomofthehills. How cool is this!


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

neldarez said:


> http://freedomofthehills-montanisemperliberi.blogspot.com/2010/03/balm-of-gilead-salve.html
> 
> wow, this is too cool, I went looking for the recipe online and found this christian site that makes it! I don't have a clue if this link shows up or not cuz I've never done that before, but the name of the site is : freedomofthehills. How cool is this!


FOTH is a great guy, and is also a fiction writer. His stories always include tips and recipes, along with photos of the plants he uses in them.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Balm of Gilead was highly spoken of in the old herbal "Back to Eden" which is almost a bible for herbalists looking for American info. Much of the info was courtesy of the native americans. Interesting read, you should be able to get a copy cheap 2nd hand if you are interested in herbalism.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

"Back To Eden"! Love that book. My mom had it and I read it when I was a teen. Still love it. Wish I could find it or another one. I'm writing down all the receipe's from here I can't find elsewhere. Thanks y'all.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Way cool. Thanks!


----------



## chick (Mar 25, 2012)

Resin is the sap off coniferous trees - spruce, pine.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

chick said:


> Resin is the sap off coniferous trees - spruce, pine.


thanks Chick, that sure makes sense!:congrat:


----------



## wolven (Sep 7, 2011)

*"Back to Eden"*

I was first introduced to this book back in 1982 when my 18 month old daughter was diagnosed with Leukemia. A very good friend of mine recommended the book and said to follow it. I felt is was a godsend, and studied it and followed some of the healing paths. After 6 weeks, at her next check up the Doctor said he never seen the like but she was free and clear of the leukemia and that maybe they had made a mistake in her diagnosis. After a few years I passed that book onto a friend who was diagnosed with cancer and after she passed away never got the book back. Found one recently at a goodwill store for $1.00. 
That being said I treasure the book for lots of its healing methods. It can't hurt and might even help, as it did for us.


----------

